# Fuel cap won't open - tried everything.



## katrinessa

Hi guys,

I'm new to this... In fact I am one of those people that only read forums and never register until they got a massive issue, so I have reached this point in my life...anyway.... 

I got Audi TT 65 plate, and my fuel cap won't open. Usually I just have to tap it but this time I have stood at the petrol station like an idiot trying to open it and it just wouldn't do it. I got home (with 5 miles left) and found a red emergency plug in the boot, I pulled it and nothing happened at all.

So far I have tried double unlocking the car and trying to push the cap, nothing. I have tried waiting a minute after opening the car (found this on youtube!) and nothing. Pulled the plug quite hard and tried to unlock at the same time and still no result. Taken the boot lining out and tried to follow the plug but there is no access to the fuel cap from there? How the hell do I get to it?

Taking it to the garage tomorrow but as you can tell I have been super keen to resolve this myself!!! Let me know if there is any other ways I could resolve this asap.

Thanks, Kat


----------



## DPG

Welcome to the forum

Sadly it's quite common across the Audi range.

It's more than likely the fuel flap actuator that has failed. I've had it on 2 previous Audi's.

Cost to fix is around £170 but that was an A1 and Q3.


----------



## no name

There should be a manual release cable to pull on the inside of your boot


----------



## KevC

The emergency release is in the boot

I had the actuator go on my Scirocco. The part is about £20 but the total fitting cost was nearer 70!


----------



## Ruudfood

I guess a couple of people didn't read the entire first post! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Ruudfood said:


> I guess a couple of people didn't read the entire first post! [smiley=book2.gif]


Hi, Quite normal :roll:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## KevC

I did but it's useful for people who have the same problem and search and find this post but no solution.


----------



## katrinessa

Hey, thanks for your responses.

As I said i tried it all and nothing worked, took it to the garage this morning and they just called me up saying that it has been fixed. Luckily my RAC warranty covers it, so sounds like I don't have to pay anything, at least that's what guy on the phone said...

Will ask them what happened and make sure it opens before I leave lol! :mrgreen:

Update to come....


----------



## katrinessa

Actuator needed replacing, just like DPG suggested.

They didn't tell me how much it cost, they were happy to pay for it and chase warranty company for repayment rather than making me pay on the day and then I'd be chasing them for my money back. Nice touch!

Annoying through, imagine if you are on your way to the airport and this happens with the fuel cap??? Like Audi what the hell   

All good


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Strange why the manual release didn't work. Whats the point of it then.. Really :? 
Hoggy


----------



## katrinessa

Hoggy, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Hoggy

katrinessa said:


> Hoggy, that's exactly what I was thinking.


Hi, Try the manual release now.
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG

Good idea

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Perhaps all MK3 owners should check their manual fuel flap release works.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChesterUK

Yeah, too right. I'll do that in the morning...


----------



## Saturn5

Sorry to drag this one up again.
Manual release does not work on mine also.
Anyone had any success correcting this and if so how did you do it? photos?

. . . being lazy as I've not looked yet due to the weather


----------



## MarksBlackTT

Not looked at what due to the weather???


----------



## HOGG

We may have found a countrywide fault


----------



## katrinessa

@Saturn5 I took mine to garage I'm afraid. However I did try my best to get to the actuator and see if I can repair it myself. Pic attached me trying to get there through the boot. Didn't get anywhere with it.

Don't worry about unscrewing the bolts on the outside, waste of time.!


----------



## Saturn5

katrinessa said:


> @Saturn5 I took mine to garage I'm afraid. However I did try my best to get to the actuator and see if I can repair it myself. Pic attached me trying to get there through the boot. Didn't get anywhere with it.
> 
> Don't worry about unscrewing the bolts on the outside, waste of time.!


Thanks Katrinessa,that'll save a bit of time.From the pictures on the web looks like the release cable connects right behind the plunger pin, so to get access looks as though the moulding around the filler neck has to come out.Might start with this


----------



## kevin#34

maybe a silly question: in which case the manual release has to be used? when the car is open but fuel cap doesn't open even after pushing it?
because even in my case, the manual release seems not opening (with fuel cap correctly opening after pushing it)


----------



## j77drs

pulled mine, does nothing


----------



## IanZB

Going to my local independent Audi garage this week with the same problem (and a roof the won't close). Release cable doesn't do anything and the flap won't budge.


----------



## kevin#34

too many people with this problem, apparently... but still can't understand how/when the manual release should work..
when the car is open and the cap won't as the car was closed, or what? :?:


----------



## ChesterUK

I tried mine at the weekend and it didn't seem to do anything, or once I'd taken up the slack, move at all. I didn't want to place it under undue tension for fear of it snapping. I guess I've joined the party at least!


----------



## kevin#34

mhh, guess that the manual release works only when the plunger pin is locked, so there is no way to test the manual release when the plunger pin is already disengaged (as it is when working correctly and the car is open)


----------



## phazer

kevin#34 said:


> mhh, guess that the manual release works only when the plunger pin is locked, so there is no way to test the manual release when the plunger pin is already disengaged (as it is when working correctly and the car is open)


I think so too. The manual is misleading as it suggests the cap will pop open. I think they've used the wording from other cars as the flaps do indeed pop open. I think on the TT it only removes the lock pin which as you say is already in the correct position as it's working on the cars people are testing.


----------



## foxmeister3

kevin#34 said:


> mhh, guess that the manual release works only when the plunger pin is locked, so there is no way to test the manual release when the plunger pin is already disengaged (as it is when working correctly and the car is open)


The only way I have found to test that my fuel filler cap manual release works on a coupe is as follows:- First test the fuel filler flap opens normally, then close it. Open the tailgate and find the red nylon release cord. Lock the car as normal but leave the tailgate wide open. Check the fuel filler flap is now locked. Pull on the red nylon manual release whilst at the same time pressing momentarily on the flap. You may need to do this a few times to get the lock to release but don't pull too hard or you risk breaking the nylon cord. The flap releases and you can fill up the car as normal.

Note that the manual release only releases the central locking on the mechanism, it doesn't spring open the flap as you and others have pointed out. If the actual flap spring opening / closing mechanism fails I guess its a matter of gently prising the flap open.

Hope this helps others to test their manual fuel flap lock release.


----------



## Saturn5

foxmeister3 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mhh, guess that the manual release works only when the plunger pin is locked, so there is no way to test the manual release when the plunger pin is already disengaged (as it is when working correctly and the car is open)
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I have found to test that my fuel filler cap manual release works on a coupe is as follows:- First test the fuel filler flap opens normally, then close it. Open the tailgate and find the red nylon release cord. Lock the car as normal but leave the tailgate wide open. Check the fuel filler flap is now locked. Pull on the red nylon manual release whilst at the same time pressing momentarily on the flap. You may need to do this a few times to get the lock to release but don't pull too hard or you risk breaking the nylon cord. The flap releases and you can fill up the car as normal.
> 
> Note that the manual release only releases the central locking on the mechanism, it doesn't spring open the flap as you and others have pointed out. If the actual flap spring opening / closing mechanism fails I guess its a matter of gently prising the flap open.
> 
> Hope this helps others to test their manual fuel flap lock release.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=book2.gif]

On the money my friend . . . .Just tried it and manual realese works fine 
"it doesn't spring open the flap" that's where I was going wrong
many thanks


----------



## kevin#34

yeah, I was already thinking to do this test, I will do this tomorrow, thanks anyway



foxmeister3 said:


> The only way I have found to test that my fuel filler cap manual release works on a coupe is as follows:- First test the fuel filler flap opens normally, then close it. Open the tailgate and find the red nylon release cord. Lock the car as normal but leave the tailgate wide open. Check the fuel filler flap is now locked. Pull on the red nylon manual release whilst at the same time pressing momentarily on the flap. You may need to do this a few times to get the lock to release but don't pull too hard or you risk breaking the nylon cord. The flap releases and you can fill up the car as normal.
> 
> Note that the manual release only releases the central locking on the mechanism, it doesn't spring open the flap as you and others have pointed out. If the actual flap spring opening / closing mechanism fails I guess its a matter of gently prising the flap open.
> 
> Hope this helps others to test their manual fuel flap lock release.


----------



## aeroflott

Discovered I have this problem today. And I'm low on fuel too.

Manual release cable doesn't do anything. When you say "Prise the fuel cap open" what do you mean? It seems to be locked shut when the car is locked or unlocked with the fob.

Another expensive trip to Audi no doubt. I'm 3 months out of warranty too. :evil:

They've offered to pop the fuel cap open tomorrow for me so I can at least refuel, but I can't get booked in until next Friday. £99 to "investigate" then lord knows what on top of that.


----------



## Sade1

DPG said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Sadly it's quite common across the Audi range.
> 
> It's more than likely the fuel flap actuator that has failed. I've had it on 2 previous Audi's.
> 
> Cost to fix is around £170 but that was an A1 and Q3.


sadly had this problem in another VW product,, 15 Octavia VRS, paid about £100 for replacement, never heard of this problem with are makers


----------



## sportq

This has happened twice on our 2017 A4, once when it was 3 months old and again last year. Second time we called Audi Assist who sent the RAC out. Their man said he'd been called out to many of these (especially A6's for some reason) and was yet to see the red release cable actually work. We tried everything to make it work, fortuantely there was just enough fuel to get to Edinburgh Audi. They replaced parts but wouldn't say what or how much even though I asked for that information. There's no way paying for it if it happens a the third time now it's out of warranty.


----------



## s3dbw

This youtube video may be worth a watch?


----------



## Gashead200

Hi
Bought a 2015 plate Quattro early August, and after a week encountered exactly this problem, with release cable doing nothing to help.
Luckily I had a warranty from my dealer (A1 Warranties), however they don't sanction main dealer repairs so had to take the problem to an independent. They said they could only fix by breaking the housing around the filler cap, and new parts would be £350+, so suggested I took to Audi.
Audi main dealer also wanted £337 for the parts, including CAP and new actuator, but thankfully only charged 1/2 hour labour, and no charge for diagnosing the problem. Also happy to say the warranty paid for the entire repair, less £25 excess.
Basically it seems to be an expensive fairly common fault, and a bit of a design flaw, so thankful that I was lucky enough to have the warranty as the previous posting of the Youtube Vid, makes it look like quite a tricky repair for the amateur.
Other than this issue, loving my TT!


----------



## doug_4499

s3dbw said:


> This youtube video may be worth a watch?


This is a good one to watch. I had the same issue - a new actuator needed. The emergency release didn't work but the hint about removing the cover was superb. With just 2 disposable wooden spoons and a piece of plastic I could depress the clip and slide the chrome cap off the plastic underneath. It was then clear the actuator was jammed so I broke on of the "ears" off which was enough to allow the cap to be opened and also closed so it didn't stick out obviously. Just about to order a new actuator.


----------



## Frankmcc

katrinessa said:


> Hey, thanks for your responses.
> 
> As I said i tried it all and nothing worked, took it to the garage this morning and they just called me up saying that it has been fixed. Luckily my RAC warranty covers it, so sounds like I don't have to pay anything, at least that's what guy on the phone said...
> 
> Will ask them what happened and make sure it opens before I leave lol! :mrgreen:
> 
> Update to come....


Well?? What was the out come?? My A6 as just started doing the same 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

is it worth lubing it up, the pin?


----------

